# main coone kitten needs a new home



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

:frown: sadly im having to re-home my gorgeous female silver tabby kitten 22 weeks old due to change in personal circumstances im in mid wales please pm me if your interested in giving her a kind loving home.:frown:


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

Can you not contact someone at the Maine Coon Breed Society? They have a rehoming section and would be able to advise you of anyone that is looking or could posibly even find foster accomodation for her until a new home is found.

Also, have you advised the breeder that you are rehoming her? Some breeders will take them back and rehome from there or they will help you to find a new home but all the good ones will want to know.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

mandiecoons said:


> :frown: sadly im having to re-home my gorgeous female silver tabby kitten 22 weeks old due to change in personal circumstances im in mid wales please pm me if your interested in giving her a kind loving home.:frown:


If the breeder or breed clubs can't help.
Then i am happy to take her and find her a
loving forever home. I run a cat rescue in Derbyshire and
I can arrange transport to get her to me. 
I hope she's finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I PM earlier & offerd a forever home but havent heard back yet.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> I PM earlier & offerd a forever home but havent heard back yet.


I also Pm'd for more info and a possible home and heard nothing xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think she is heartbroken about the situation & needs a bit of time, maybe she can find away to keep her, such a shame I cant begin to imagine how she feels


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

hi i have replied to all pms sent and yes its heartbreaking


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

mandiecoons said:


> hi i have replied to all pms sent and yes its heartbreaking


You sent a blank PM to me  x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi purrrfect
i live in derbyshire. i have never heard of your organisation but it is handy to know for future reference or i hear of anyone who can give a cat a home


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> hi purrrfect
> i live in derbyshire. i have never heard of your organisation but it is handy to know for future reference or i hear of anyone who can give a cat a home


Thank you very much that's very kind of you.
I am in Derby itself and we're a private rescue run from home.


----------

